# Upgraded my boy's tank to a low tech planted tank.



## AbraCassandra (Oct 27, 2021)

Before I share the good I have to go back to before. When my hubby and I rescued Sundance from certain death at Petco a few weeks ago, we just rushed to get supplies and decor was obviously low on the list lol. Nasty blue gravel and plastic decor (before we learned about sharp things and betta fins). This is where we first acclimated him. This is his 5 gallon tank and I used spring water which had perfect parameters and we didn't have to dechlorinate it. We also added Fritz Turbo 700 beneficial bacteria so we didn't have to wait for it to cycle because we were in a rush to get him out of that horrible cup and into his new tank.









All week I've been meticulously clipping off and sanding anything sharp on these pieces of driftwood. The soil is Controsoil, the plants are all live and include Baby Tears, one Anubias Nana, 3 Java Ferns (I bought 2 but the split into multiples I prolly could have gotten 6 single plants total), Christmas Moss, Indian Almond Leaf, Duckweed which you cannot see much of since I accidentally got rid of most of it when doing the water change and finally Amazonian Frogbit. Now since his water was still good, I simply saved about 3 1/2 gallons of it and added more spring water after everything was in to fill it back up and re-added some Fritz Turbo to be sure he didn't lose his bacteria plus he kept his cycled filter which was not added in the original tank photo at the time I took it. I created for him a cave system running under the driftwood and lots of hiding spots. All of which were quadruple checked to ensure he wouldn't injure himself on any sharp points.




































The only thing I'm bummed about is the white glue spots but I'm hoping the plants grow over it all eventually. I can always add more moss later on. I made sure to test all the parameters again and amazingly it already lowered the PH from 8.2 back down to 7.2 which is huge but probably due to the new gallon of spring water. I'm hoping it stays lower with the driftwood and almond leaf. I know bettas don't like it too high. Also if ya'll notice the weird tank cover and strings...lol well we know they're jumpers and haven't been able to find a cover for this tank size. My husband will be making a cover soon. I'm gonna go ahead and also consider this his first water change. He's showed no signs of stress and now he can continue his healing process in a much nicer and natural environment.


----------



## AbraCassandra (Oct 27, 2021)

AbraCassandra said:


> Before I share the good I have to go back to before. When my hubby and I rescued Sundance from certain death at Petco a few weeks ago, we just rushed to get supplies and decor was obviously low on the list lol. Nasty blue gravel and plastic decor (before we learned about sharp things and betta fins). This is where we first acclimated him. This is his 5 gallon tank and I used spring water which had perfect parameters and we didn't have to dechlorinate it. We also added Fritz Turbo 700 beneficial bacteria so we didn't have to wait for it to cycle because we were in a rush to get him out of that horrible cup and into his new tank.
> View attachment 1035625
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Eridanus (Jul 1, 2021)

What a beautiful tank! Sundance is so lucky, and I'm so glad to see, and hear, that he's doing great!!


----------



## Vel (Oct 23, 2021)

Looks gorgeous! Lucky Sundance! 

Is that screen mesh for windows you've used for a lid? I had to do the same thing for the open part of my fluval spec V!!


----------



## AbraCassandra (Oct 27, 2021)

Vel said:


> Looks gorgeous! Lucky Sundance!
> 
> Is that screen mesh for windows you've used for a lid? I had to do the same thing for the open part of my fluval spec V!!


Yes he used window screen mesh and some spare wood to weigh it down. I have the string on the sides to tape them down to keep the sides from lifting. It works for now. He's going to be making one of those DIY ones. I forget the material it is I think it's some kind of strong plastic and it has ridges.


----------



## AbraCassandra (Oct 27, 2021)

Eridanus said:


> What a beautiful tank! Sundance is so lucky, and I'm so glad to see, and hear, that he's doing great!!


Thanks! And yes he is showing much more color and his fins are healing well! Here's a pic from when we got him and a pic I took a few days ago. You can SEE the fin growth and colors coming through!


----------



## j-v (Sep 12, 2021)

nice upgrade , your fish will appreciate !!


----------



## betta4ever! (Oct 5, 2021)

This is much much better for him!! I'm glad he is doing great!!


----------



## Rockfella (Nov 13, 2021)

Incredible tank, beautiful lucky fish! Much respect for you!!


----------



## jrcspeak (Oct 30, 2021)

AbraCassandra said:


> Before I share the good I have to go back to before. When my hubby and I rescued Sundance from certain death at Petco a few weeks ago, we just rushed to get supplies and decor was obviously low on the list lol. Nasty blue gravel and plastic decor (before we learned about sharp things and betta fins). This is where we first acclimated him. This is his 5 gallon tank and I used spring water which had perfect parameters and we didn't have to dechlorinate it. We also added Fritz Turbo 700 beneficial bacteria so we didn't have to wait for it to cycle because we were in a rush to get him out of that horrible cup and into his new tank.
> View attachment 1035625
> 
> 
> ...


natural river home … love 💕 it !


----------



## Emma_x (Nov 18, 2021)

AbraCassandra said:


> Before I share the good I have to go back to before. When my hubby and I rescued Sundance from certain death at Petco a few weeks ago, we just rushed to get supplies and decor was obviously low on the list lol. Nasty blue gravel and plastic decor (before we learned about sharp things and betta fins). This is where we first acclimated him. This is his 5 gallon tank and I used spring water which had perfect parameters and we didn't have to dechlorinate it. We also added Fritz Turbo 700 beneficial bacteria so we didn't have to wait for it to cycle because we were in a rush to get him out of that horrible cup and into his new tank.
> View attachment 1035625
> 
> 
> ...


So pretty! I reccomend like polycarbonate multiwall that’s good for lids or you can even make your own glass lid! Yeah I use the glue too and it’s ugly at first but it’s quickly grown over. Love it! I also had the same experience here is my before to after tank.


----------



## betta4ever! (Oct 5, 2021)

Emma_x your fish is so beautiful and cute, his color makes him look great!! Also the tank is amazing!


----------



## Emma_x (Nov 18, 2021)

betta4ever! said:


> Emma_x your fish is so beautiful and cute, his color makes him look great!! Also the tank is amazing!


Aw thanks so much! His colors improved a bit but he did bite some of his fins so that got messed up. But he just looks better/healthier


----------



## betta4ever! (Oct 5, 2021)

Awww he is so lovely!


----------



## AbraCassandra (Oct 27, 2021)

Emma_x said:


> Aw thanks so much! His colors improved a bit but he did bite some of his fins so that got messed up. But he just looks better/healthier
> View attachment 1036588
> View attachment 1036589


 Wow your guy is super lovely. I just love yellow! As for the lid, since this thread was made we've made a lid with the same materials used for windows and found an etsy seller who 3D prints clips. Heres how it all looks now. Ignore the insane amount of indian almond leaves lol I'll be taking the bigger ones out I just wanted to get them nice tannins in there. She JUST got over a bit of a mystery illness and I'm trying all the non medication things too like IAL and garlicguard for soaking her pellets in and the results have been amazing paired with the medications. She's completely turned around and I'm so happy I stuck with it and didn't give up on her. At one point she wouldn't swim up at all not even for a gulp of air. But she's so much better. I'll be posting an update video in her thread soon.


----------



## Emma_x (Nov 18, 2021)

AbraCassandra said:


> Wow your guy is super lovely. I just love yellow! As for the lid, since this thread was made we've made a lid with the same materials used for windows and found an etsy seller who 3D prints clips. Heres how it all looks now. Ignore the insane amount of indian almond leaves lol I'll be taking the bigger ones out I just wanted to get them nice tannins in there. She JUST got over a bit of a mystery illness and I'm trying all the non medication things too like IAL and garlicguard for soaking her pellets in and the results have been amazing paired with the medications. She's completely turned around and I'm so happy I stuck with it and didn't give up on her. At one point she wouldn't swim up at all not even for a gulp of air. But she's so much better. I'll be posting an update video in her thread soon.
> 
> View attachment 1036590
> 
> ...


Wow! Beautiful tank! Happy she is getting better! I’m happy that my boy, bubba has never gotten sick. But your betta is beautiful also! I love the elephant eared ones. Yeah IAL really help with healing. My bettas fins healed in a little under a week with them.


----------



## Emma_x (Nov 18, 2021)

I also love the frog bit! I wish I could have some but it’s illegal in California. We have a lot of illegal plants here lol. So I have purple fringed riccia which I love


----------



## AbraCassandra (Oct 27, 2021)

Emma_x said:


> I also love the frog bit! I wish I could have some but it’s illegal in California. We have a lot of illegal plants here lol. So I have purple fringed riccia which I love
> View attachment 1036595
> 
> View attachment 1036596


Giiirl I'm in California...I ordered it off Etsy!  they shipped to me with no issues and this was in November! Amazon Frogbit Limnobium Laevigatum Live | Etsy Gitcho frogbit! You can legit see my review from Nov 1st right in there haha ^_^


----------



## Emma_x (Nov 18, 2021)

AbraCassandra said:


> Giiirl I'm in California...I ordered it off Etsy!  they shipped to me with no issues and this was in November! Amazon Frogbit Limnobium Laevigatum Live | Etsy Gitcho frogbit ^_^


Oh my LFS said it was illegal I got mine off Etsy too but then threw it away


----------



## AbraCassandra (Oct 27, 2021)

Emma_x said:


> Oh my LFS said it was illegal I got mine off Etsy too but then threw it away


Nooooooo gurl. Go gitchu some moar frogbits! MO FROGBITS! That seller is awesome. Every single one was super healthy. There's not much in the tank now as I've been taking them out since she was ill because I didn't want too many covering the surface so she could get air easier but I'mma let em grow back. The fbi isn't going to come bang down your door for some frogbits


----------



## Emma_x (Nov 18, 2021)

AbraCassandra said:


> Nooooooo gurl. Go gitchu some moar frogbits! MO FROGBITS! That seller is awesome. Every single one was super healthy. There's not much in the tank now as I've been taking them out since she was ill because I didn't want too many covering the surface so she could get air easier but I'mma let em grow back. The fbi isn't going to come bang down your door for some frogbits


Lol I like the purple riccia better anyways cause I love the color! I might get some for my new tank but i think the goldfish will just eat them


----------



## AbraCassandra (Oct 27, 2021)

Emma_x said:


> Lol I like the purple riccia better anyways cause I love the color! I might get some for my new tank but i think the goldfish will just eat them


I'd loove some red root floaters. Maybe after she's all better and thriving.


----------



## Emma_x (Nov 18, 2021)

AbraCassandra said:


> I'd loove some red root floaters. Maybe after she's all better and thriving.


You should try these they are like $8 for more than a handful where I bought them.


----------

